# Can adding to much water conditioner hurt the fish?



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think i know what my problem is with the cloudiness, i think i added way to much water conditioner, i just bought this new stuff and was dosing the same amount as my old stuff because im an idiot and didnt read the instructions. so far i have changed about 60% of the water without conditioning it to try and balance it off it has gotten a little better. i am going to let it run a little while and then change some more water out and hope for the best.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They typically don't hurt fish, but what kind of conditioners are you using?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

What prov356 said... I actually have to almost double my dose of Prime because there is so much chlorine in my water.


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Api tap water conditioner. i added prob about 3-4 times what i should of and now im getting a strong smeel from the tank water


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Usually it won't harm the fish, unless pouring in 10x the recommended dose. I always use prime, it only takes a small capful for 50 gallons of water. I would leave the tank now, within 24hrs you should see the tank clear up. Changing too much water can be more harmful to the fish than adding a bit too much water conditioner.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

According to the MSDS for API tap water conditioner, it's just sodium thiosulfate (deals with the chlorine)
and EDTA tetrasodium salt (binds heavy metals). Neither should be toxic at a heavy dose. Neither 
should be causing a smell. More details about the aquarium size, fish, filters, maintenance, etc, and 
maybe we can help you determine the source of the cloudiness and the smell. Also, how long has the 
tank been set up?


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got home after a few hours out and the tank is 100% clear,

But heres some info on it

fluval 205 and 304 for filtration
250 watt heater marineland stealth heater
coralife 50/50 bulb

stock list is
5 peackocks
1 yellow lab
1 acei
2 red fin borelti

and i do weekly water changes of 20% and bi weekly parameter checks.

before i went out i did a 40-50% water change and it was still a little cloudy, after returning about 3-4 hours later the water has cleared up and all tankmates look healthy and acting normal


----------

